# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Fan and light combo in shower recess

## Wallaby

Hi, 
We are getting our bathroom re-wired and looking to put an exhaust fan and a light in the shower recess as it is around the corner on its own within the bathroom. This will be in addition to a standard IXLTastic in the remainder of the bathroom. 
The exhaust fan/light combo's that we have seen don't seem to be IP rated or we can't find the rating to and everyone we have spoken to thinks that these aren't suitable for directly above a shower. 
Does anyone know of a fan/light combo that would be IP rated so we could put one unit directly into the shower recess - or are we going to have to get a downlight that is adequately IP rated with a separate exhaust fan in the recess? 
Thanks for any help!!!

----------


## chalkyt

First issue is the height of the ceiling above the shower area. Up to Damp Zone 3 you require IP rated fittings. Beyond Zone 3 non IP rating is allowed. So, have a look at AS3000 Section 6... basically Zone 3 finishes 2.5 metres above the floor which means that with a 2.4 metre ceiling you are in strife, but a 2.7 metre ceiling is O.K. As to the suitability of non IP rated fittings in a steamy environment, that is a matter for your judgement. Talk to your electrician re suitable separate light fittings and fans that can be used in damp zones as this may give you better options (e.g. 12V lighting , ducted exhaust fan with motor outside zone 3, etc). Hope this helps.

----------


## mattski2008

I don't have my AS3000 handy but i'm pretty sure that if all the electrical components are above ceiling level you don't have to worry about zones as such.
So something like this  Tetra Light Square Exhaust Fan and 50W Light in White Martec | Wayfair could be used? 
I will find a clause when I can. If my memory serves me correct.

----------


## chalkyt

Yes, the notes to AS3000 6.2.1 provide that "Electrical equipment recessed into a ceiling such that all live parts are above the lower surface of the ceiling is considered to be outside any zone immediately below the ceiling". I guess I usually err on the side of caution by using ELV (12V) recessed downlights and a ducted fan kit to keep any moisture away from the low voltage (i.e. 240V) stuff where space dictates that fittings have to be above the shower etc. The Martec unit looks pretty neat (good price too).

----------

